# New bird??



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 23, 2008)

About 5 years ago I was in my ladder stand in Walton County when 2 birds landed about 3 feet from me and stayed there for about 5 minutes. It was a pair the female was a brownish black. The male was almost all black with large bright florescent yellow tear drops below each eye. A fine ring of yellow around the eye and over the top of its black bill. They were a little smaller than a sparrow. The male was very curious and kept jumping around looking at me.

Didn't have a camera with me at the time. 

I went to the library and looked at every bird book for the USA and South America and the Amazon and can't find one picture even close to what those birds looked like.

Has anyone seen one like that. It is hard to explain without a picture. 

gt40


----------



## Hoss (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting bird and a good reason to not go in the woods without a camera.  I have no idea, but some of our folks will likely offer up some suggestions.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like a type of warbler to me. i will check my sibley book as soon as i get home and get back to you !!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 24, 2008)

FERAL ONE,

If you find a picture please try to post it and I will tell you if it is the one I saw.

Thanks,

gt40


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Hooded_Warbler.html

is this close ? the warblers are tough little suckers to i.d.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Townsends_Warbler.html

this would be my second guess


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like a Warbler.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry guys, but no cegar. Not even close. The yellow tear drop goes straight down from under the eye and is florscent like a ruby throuted humming birds neck in the sun.  The rest of its body, wings and tail were jet black.

They might have been escaped pets that came from Indonisa? They are not in any bird book from this hemosphere.

gt40


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 24, 2008)

10-4 , i will keep tryin' !!!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nothing is ringing a bell off the top of my head right now, but I'll take a quick look through a bird book towards the end of the week.

In the meantime - was this in October or when?  (Trying to reduce the number of possibilities by ruling out fall migrants if it was in December....)?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 26, 2008)

Hoping to post a drawing tomorrow night to show what it looked like.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Hoping to post a drawing tomorrow night to show what it looked like.



Could have been a tropical pass-through or got blown off course...post a sketch.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't come up with anything...  The closest would be a Hill Myna - and it has an orange bill and is way too big...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 28, 2008)

Well you can see I am no artist, but the white area below its eye was a very BRIGHT florescent yellow with a fine line of yellow around its eyes. Actually the tear drop is pretty accurate in the drawing. That is why I call it a new bird. It was a little smaller than a sparrow. The female did not have the tear drop and was more gray in color.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Common myna would be another match - but again - too large and the bill is yellow...


----------



## bestbucks (Mar 28, 2008)

There is one bird the Canada Warbler (Wilsonia Canadensis), that passes through this area on it's way to South America, that is close to your description. The only difference, he has a black tear drop beside mostly yellow under the chin area. He also has a little yellow on top of the beak with a yellow eye ring. His upper parts are dark gray and the female is a lighter gray. I'm wondering since it was five years ago, did you possibly get the color pattern backwards. That is the only difference I see in your description. There is a book called The Birds of Nova Scotia that gives a pretty good description and drawing of this bird. I have seen this bird in the fall sitting in trees Deer hunting. I always bring binoculars in the fall to the tree with me. This is the time when you see birds you never see at any other time, other than a week or so in spring. These are the transient birds that are only passing through.  If I'm not looking at Deer I'm looking for those fall migrants. There are certain species that there is a short window of oppurtunity to spot them, such as Blackpoll warblers that travel long distances, that are in a hurry to get from point A to B. Anyway, see what you think!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 28, 2008)

bestbuck, I'll try to find what you described, but doesn't sound the same. Just looked it up, but it definitely is not what I saw. Thanks for your help.

My description is pretty accurate. The tear drop was very bright yellow. The bird stayed 3 feet in front of me for about 5 minutes and I paid close attention to its detail. I did not look at the female as much because I was amazed at the male. I have looked in every book that I could find and no cigar. I have looked on the internet, but not as much as in bird books.

Been looking on and off for a long time now and posted it on here hoping someone could find a name and picture .

gt40


----------



## bestbucks (Mar 28, 2008)

Bobolink? Cape May Warbler? You got me stumped! Just aren't many species that travel through this area with tear drops like you describe. Sorry!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope.

gt40


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmm...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 28, 2008)

I told you guys that this bird was really different. I am not a bird watcher, but I grew up in the country and might not be able to name them, but I can recognize most all the classes of birds in the US.

gt40

PS: Keep looking and I will also. It will be neat if we can find a picture and name for it. I'll try birds of Africa next.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 29, 2008)

Last night I looked at probably over 500 pictures from South America. Nothing even close.

gt40


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 30, 2008)

is this it?
Blackburnian warbler


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 30, 2008)

bilgerat,

Nope. The yellow color was like the red(but yellow) on the throat of this humming bird.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 30, 2008)

Did all you guys give up on me?


----------



## rip18 (Mar 30, 2008)

Pretty much!  I can't figure out anything even close!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 30, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Did all you guys give up on me?



I am thinking escaped exotic...I've been looking....


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 31, 2008)

dawg2,

I agree with you also. They seemed not to be afraid of me like they were someones pets that escaped.

gt40


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've looked at several aviary sites, & ain't finding anything close either.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you sure it was smaller than a sparrow?
Some mynas match what you describe...but they are bigger.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 31, 2008)

dawg2,

Post some pictures of them and I will let you know even though it was pretty small.

gt40


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> dawg2,
> 
> Post some pictures of them and I will let you know even though it was pretty small.
> 
> gt40



I am thinking myna(h)...


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 1, 2008)

dawg2,

Nope! If you see one very very very close to my drawing you will have it!!!! Black head, body, beak, eyes, legs and florescent yellow feathered tear drops under the eyes.

gt40

PS: Thanks for trying though.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a drawing with color. The yellow is made of small yellow florescent feathers.


----------

